# UAE to get new hightech National ID cards



## Dubai-Lover

Keeping your identity secure from fraud

Dr Saeed Khalfan Al Dhaheri, Director-General of Emirates ID Authority (EIDA) has said the new National ID Card will give cardholders a degree of security that will be the best in the world.









The Identity Card 

Al Daheri's comments were made at the Security & Safety-Middle East Exhibition and Conference held in Abu Dhabi. 

'The key to keeping a person's identity safe is the application of three different technologies in one card,' Al Dhaheri said. 'Smart cards, biometrics and Public Key Infrastructure when implemented together on the National ID Card can provide secure and accurate identity verification, enhance the security of the system and protect the integrity and confidentiality of information.'


'According to recent polls, over the past 15 years, more than 33 million Americans have complained that their identities have been misused by others either to obtain government or commercial services to commit fraud or to establish a new identity. The unapproved use of personal identities, especially over the internet, is by far the largest and fastest growing segment of the many criminal activities that constitute fraud in the US and other western countries,' he added. 

As the population of the UAE grows the government is taking steps to ensure residents are carrying the latest, most comprehensive security system against fraud and identity theft in their purses and wallets. The Emirates ID Authority (EIDA) is now designing and testing the new ID Card system that will give all citizens and residents over 15 years of age the necessary protection from losing their identities to the acts of unscrupulous criminals. 
Al Dhaheri said the technologies can be thought of as three simple concepts- 
• 'Something you have': the possession of a Smart Card that has an integrated circuit or even a sophisticated computer chip and includes as many as 11 physical security layers included on the actual card such as micro text, ghost images, hidden writing, holograms and others. 
• 'Something you are': an irrefutable means of proving your identity such as iris scan, facial scan or in the case of the UAE ID Card, finger prints that are unique to the cardholder. 
• 'Something you know': a password that could be a Personal Identification Number (PIN) or perhaps a digital signature that is encrypted and only decipherable by you and EIDA. This allows electronic transactions to be carried out on levels that are significantly more sophisticated than any credit card or bank card now in circulation. 

Al Dhaheri noted that each technology is not perfect in itself, but when properly designed and implemented as part of an integrated ID card system, they can provide secure and accurate identity verification, enhance the security of the system and protect the integrity and confidentiality of information. Forgery of the cards will be exceedingly difficult, if not virtually impossible at the current time, and the card security features will continue to be enhanced as the newest technology becomes available. 

He said that the UAE is proud to be at the leading edge of ID card technology and the Population Register and ID Card Project will enhance the country's reputation as an innovator and user of the latest technologies for the betterment of the population.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

hmm
germany is planning something similar since several years
guess what has happened??? NOTHING!!!! :sly: hno:


i never heard about a new id card to be introduced in the uae
you read the press release and boom it's there

german media was going crazy about this. politician held speeches glorifying the new system :bash:
the result, it's lost somewhere in a place where all innovations have gone to hno:


----------



## smussuw

they were babering about it for months now


----------



## smussuw

*Al Dhaheri, named Chairman of International Biometrics*

Dr Saeed Khalfan Al Dhaheri, Director General of the Emirates ID Authority (EIDA) has been chosen as Chairman of IMAGE, an international user group of Sagem, the French company which is the largest and most well known biometrics company in the world.

The appointment of Dr. Al Dhaheri was made during the meeting of the board members of IMAGE (International Morpho Automated Finger Print ID Group for Excellence) which was held in Paris recently. Dr Al Dhaheri was chosen as Chairman after the previous incumbent, Peter Hannel, submitted his resignation after working for the group for more than 10 years. Dr. Al Dhaheri was the Vice Chairman for six months prior to his appointment to the Chairman's post. 

Expressing his happiness at being chosen for this honour, Dr Al Dhaheri, 

"I am very pleased at being appointed as the Chairman. However, it is more important to note that the selection reflects positively on the UAE's stature on the international stage. The UAE is seeking to implement the largest ID project based on finger print and smart-card technology in the Middle East. The project will assist in identification and facilitate public transactions". 


Al Dhaheri explained that the selection of the UAE to lead the user group consisting of members from more than 80 countries reflects the efforts of His Highness General Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and, of his brother His Highness Sheikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, UAE Minister of Interior and Vice Chairman of the Emirates ID Authority and their dedication to implementing the new ID card system. The card is expected to be issued to both nationals and expatriates in the near future. 

IMAGE users seek to exchange information and expertise on projects implemented by member countries. The group also convenes a biannual conference, where delegates exchange information on the latest technological advances and applications of finger print technology in their respective countries. 

IMAGE issues a bulletin on the projects being implemented by member countries. The group's board of directors seeks to find suitable ways of cooperation between SAGEM and the user group's members, as well as between member countries themselves.


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf

Bahrain already started issuing them. The good thing about the card is that once fully implemented you can use it like the oyster card in London or the octopus in Hong Kong. You can insert money into the card and then use it for things such as groceries, gas, vending machines, and even public transportation.


----------



## AltinD

This is old news.

To threw some controversity intoo the thread: The expatriates will pay 2 - 3 times, maybe even more for the card, then the locals will. Can't remember the exact numbers but the difference was big. You have to think that it wasn't cheap to begin with.


----------



## smussuw

It is 100 dirhams for the locals every 5 years comparing to 500 for the expats.

It isnt something new, same apply to the health card, water and electricity.


----------



## DUBAI

... but just beacause expats have tom pay more dont get any carzy ideas about it being a tax!

how about they irradicate all physiucal cash in dubai and make everyone use these. tourists could get a temp card at the airport.

that would be a usefull inovation for the UAE, and show they are ahead of the world.


----------



## smussuw

As far as I know tourists do get temp cards at the airport. That is what I've read during DSF. I dont know if it applys all the year though.


----------



## Clément

I think we (Belgium) were the first country to start with it. Not everyone has already a new one, but when you have to renew your ID, you automatically get such one. Sometimes it's quite funny when you're going to another country. They sometimes can't believe that it is your ID. Since then the Belgian government gave everyone a paper to show when the ID is causing troubles... It's good if it will be used in a lot of countries, but until now it's not really that spectacular.


----------



## Ben_Burj

Clément said:


> I think we (Belgium) were the first country to start with it. Not everyone has already a new one, but when you have to renew your ID, you automatically get such one. Sometimes it's quite funny when you're going to another country. They sometimes can't believe that it is your ID. Since then the Belgian government gave everyone a paper to show when the ID is causing troubles... It's good if it will be used in a lot of countries, but until now it's not really that spectacular.


In Belgium you would get it but maybe depending on the city commune ect.. 

I’ve changed my addressee lately and still did not get a new one. But maybe this is because am still living in the same commune


----------



## B-Patriot

Pearl of the Gulf said:


> Bahrain already started issuing them. The good thing about the card is that once fully implemented you can use it like the oyster card in London or the octopus in Hong Kong. You can insert money into the card and then use it for things such as groceries, gas, vending machines, and even public transportation.


Have we really..?? I mean we have regular ID cards, which we can travel with to any GCC country (no passport needed) except for backward Saudi Arabia...
And i heard news in relation to Bahrain a while ago, i think they should start issuing them any time now, but have they already??

Oh, and it was Bahrain that made the suggestion during one of the GCC meetings to use this technology and have these 'unified' ID cards...


----------



## B-Patriot

I think i also remember them mentioning that the cards, being unified, would have the GCC logo on them...And i see that the new UAE one doesn't!! Not on the front side at least it doesn't..!


----------



## Essa

^ bahrain the financial capital of the M.E?


----------



## AltinD

BTW what about the census? Is that going on? Certanly I wasn't approached.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

Essa said:


> ^ bahrain the financial capital of the M.E?


Yes, when it comes to banks and financial institutions, we've been the capital for over 3 decades now.


The best smart cards in the world are goin to be in Bahrain, they have all your records and details. If am not wrong, they should be out by the end of the year or early next year.

I reiterate what BP said, Bahrain suggested to the GCC that we have a smart card that can be used throughout the GCC. I think this will be great and a world's first.

Now what I find funny is that expats are charged 3 folds what locals are charged. Why should that be the case?


----------



## macgyver

Bahraini Spirit said:


> The best smart cards in the world are goin to be in Bahrain, they have all your records and details. If am not wrong, they should be out by the end of the year or early next year.


ANy further info on this matter ?


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf

B-Patriot said:


> Have we really..?? I mean we have regular ID cards, which we can travel with to any GCC country (no passport needed) except for backward Saudi Arabia...
> And i heard news in relation to Bahrain a while ago, i think they should start issuing them any time now, but have they already??


Yeah the unofficially started issuing them; they haven’t made the news public cause its still in a trial phase and they are running into problems with the machines. They also don’t want the whole country to rush to the CPR office till the get all the minor problems fixed. I got mine last week.


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf

here is a picture of a sample card (not mine)










and here is a link to a picture of the details the card contains. 

link


----------

